
Rietveld -I have resigned as the WordPress accessibility team lead. Here is why - sodosopa
https://rianrietveld.com/2018/10/09/i-have-resigned-the-wordpress-accessibility-team/
======
andybak
Why is "React" capitalized every single time?

